# Best Rom For Battery Life?



## loki993

Ive been running CM7 for a while now, basically since they got most of the bugs worked out on froyo. Ive always struggled with the poor battery life on it though. Ive been on the GB one, with Jakes mods, without, nothing helps. So Im wanting to try some different ROMs too even just to see what else is out there. I ran that ICS MIUI test that just came out for a few hours, but there were too many issues with it
yet. Plus dont know if I liked the MIUI layout either. So I flashed my backup of CM.

So I just flashed Liquid 3.1 to see how that is. Hows the battery life on that?

It was between that or Apex which I hear is really good, but its also not 2nd init. I was a little afraid of flashing that and then not being able to go back to a 2nd init ROM easily if I wanted to.

So what ROMS have the best battery life?

What 2nd init ROMS have the best?

Also another question, how much of a difference does a 2nd init ROM make? I would think quite a bit, I remember when I went from Liberty 2.0 to CM7 it was like night and day. I wouldnt want to give up the expra performance on 2nd init if I dont have to.


----------



## bikedude880

loki993 said:


> Ive been running CM7 for a while now, basically since they got most of the bugs worked out on froyo. Ive always struggled with the poor battery life on it though. Ive been on the GB one, with Jakes mods, without, nothing helps. So Im wanting to try some different ROMs too even just to see what else is out there. I ran that ICS MIUI test that just came out for a few hours, but there were too many issues with it
> yet. Plus dont know if I liked the MIUI layout either. So I flashed my backup of CM.
> 
> So I just flashed Liquid 3.1 to see how that is. Hows the battery life on that?
> 
> It was between that or Apex which I hear is really good, but its also not 2nd init. I was a little afraid of flashing that and then not being able to go back to a 2nd init ROM easily if I wanted to.
> 
> So what ROMS have the best battery life?
> 
> What 2nd init ROMS have the best?
> 
> Also another question, how much of a difference does a 2nd init ROM make? I would think quite a bit, I remember when I went from Liberty 2.0 to CM7 it was like night and day. I wouldnt want to give up the expra performance on 2nd init if I dont have to.


The only thing 2nd-init gains you is the ability to load a custom init.rc, therefore giving you control over exactly what's running on boot.

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## loki993

bikedude880 said:


> The only thing 2nd-init gains you is the ability to load a custom init.rc, therefore giving you control over exactly what's running on boot.
> 
> Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


wouldn't there be a possible increase in performance that came along with that?


----------



## bikedude880

loki993 said:


> wouldn't there be a possible increase in performance that came along with that?


Exactly the point I was making. Beyond sysctl, prop edits, cpu scaling/undervolt, and display brightness, not a whole lot can be done.

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## loki993

So your saying it doesn't really matter? you don't really get anything from going 2nd init? If that's the case then why do people even bother?


----------



## bikedude880

loki993 said:


> So your saying it doesn't really matter? you don't really get anything from going 2nd init? If that's the case then why do people even bother?


To completely remove Blur from the system.

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## x13thangelx

He wasnt saying that at all. The real reason people use 2nd-init is because it provides more roms. The reason dev's use 2nd-init is because you can fully get rid of Blur rather than a hack-ish approach like the de-blurred roms. You might notice a slight performance increase but say Liberty to CM, I havent really. CM isnt very optimized because its basically made to be compatible with every device that anyone bothers to support with minimum tweaking.


----------



## loki993

x13thangelx said:


> He wasnt saying that at all. The real reason people use 2nd-init is because it provides more roms. The reason dev's use 2nd-init is because you can fully get rid of Blur rather than a hack-ish approach like the de-blurred roms. You might notice a slight performance increase but say Liberty to CM, I havent really. CM isnt very optimized because its basically made to be compatible with every device that anyone bothers to support with minimum tweaking.


I see

Also it may look like I'm arguing, I not. I just don't know and I'm curious.


----------



## loki993

Im on Liquid right now and its not looking good. I like the ROM but Im already down to 40 percent. I know I just flashed so Ill give it a day or 2. but so far I'm not impressed


----------



## kevdliu

if you want battery life then all the deblurred roms like apex, venusx, etc will have the best battery life. people use 2nd-init roms like cm7 and miui because they have alot more extra features and they are without the burden of moto blur.


----------



## loki993

kevdliu said:


> if you want battery life then all the deblurred roms like apex, venusx, etc will have the best battery life. people use 2nd-init roms like cm7 and miui because they have alot more extra features and they are without the burden of moto blur.


See I like the extra features, but yeah After trying 2 2nd init ROMs and even that ICS MIUI for a few hours they all seem the get bad battery life. Why is that?


----------



## aceoyame

Because you need to give it time to calibrate. ICS MIUI's battery dropped like a fly for me at first. With overclocking, benchmarking and other stuff on my phone I am at 70% battery right now @ 320pm and I unplugged it at 7:30 in the morning


----------



## Jas2

After 10 hours of moderate use on MIUI ICS I am currently at 60% battery which is much better than what I normally get with CM7.


----------



## kevdliu

cant believe my work place has next to no signal. it drains 60% in 8 hours with no usage whatsoever.


----------



## iamjackspost

kevdliu said:


> cant believe my work place has next to no signal. it drains 60% in 8 hours with no usage whatsoever.


I would just put in in airplane mode then.


----------



## The Solutor

On motorola phones what drains the battery is the baseband.

My milestone 1 lasted less than 6h with the very first FW, then went to more than 24h with the updated ones (firstly the one from HK, then the european updated ones)

The same is applicable to the D3, the latest baseband gives more than doubled battery life, if compared with the first version and the (current) XT883 one.

Unluckily the D2g still has a crap baseband, so no matter the rom you use, the battery life is still awful, unless a decent official rom update will be released we have to live with one of the worst phones ever looking at the battery performance.


----------



## ldopa

Calibrate the battery and undervolt/underclock. Use juice defender if you need to. My battery is average on cm7. I can't complain with the way I use my phone, plus i've had this battery for a year. I'm sure it's not charging as well as it used to.


----------



## The Solutor

Battery calibration and undervolting/underclocking have usually very little effect, but a connection scheduler like Wi Sync Plus can multiply the battery life even by a 4X factor.


----------



## juv3

aceoyame said:


> Because you need to give it time to calibrate. ICS MIUI's battery dropped like a fly for me at first. With overclocking, benchmarking and other stuff on my phone I am at 70% battery right now @ 320pm and I unplugged it at 7:30 in the morning


I unplug it at 8:00 am... I make at least 10 minutes of phone calls during work 40 minutes of music... youtube 2 to 3 youtube videos... tapatalk a lot... weather channel check... soccerlive scores check... arround 1 hour of facebook... apps update check.... Daily horoscope check lol.... and a few other apps so many.... Droidwall always on, setcpu underclocking to 600 when screens off but on screen on always 1200, JuiceDefender aleaways on... I get home at 6:00pm and my battery at 60%... if I use it less than what I just said 80%... 
Edit: forgot cerberus always on! Lol...and slideshow paperwall is changing my background every 2 minutes (80) backgrounds...always on

Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> Because you need to give it time to calibrate. ICS MIUI's battery dropped like a fly for me at first. With overclocking, benchmarking and other stuff on my phone I am at 70% battery right now @ 320pm and I unplugged it at 7:30 in the morning


MIUI battery still drops like a fly on me and I've been using it since monday. Its not that big of a deal because it lasts me through the day but it will be down to ~20% when i get home compared to 50-60% (or more) on other roms.


----------



## loki993

juv3 said:


> I unplug it at 8:00 am... I make at least 10 minutes of phone calls during work 40 minutes of music... youtube 2 to 3 youtube videos... tapatalk a lot... weather channel check... soccerlive scores check... arround 1 hour of facebook... apps update check.... Daily horoscope check lol.... and a few other apps so many.... Droidwall always on, setcpu underclocking to 600 when screens off but on screen on always 1200, JuiceDefender aleaways on... I get home at 6:00pm and my battery at 60%... if I use it less than what I just said 80%...
> Edit: forgot cerberus always on! Lol...and slideshow paperwall is changing my background every 2 minutes (80) backgrounds...always on
> 
> Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


That would never happen on my phone. when on a 2nd Init ROM I would be lucky to make it to 6 with that kind of usage. If I dinnt touch my phone at work id leave at 80 percent. If I did just about anything at all on it id be down to 60-50 percent by 5pm. If I get home and continue using it I'm down t 5 percent by 8.

On APEX its noticeably better, Still don't think I could make it 2 days if I had to but at least I can make it to bed now before having to plug it in. Still haven't used it a whole lot though. Still would like a 2nd init with decent battery life.


----------



## bikedude880

loki993 said:


> That would never happen on my phone. when on a 2nd Init ROM I would be lucky to make it to 6 with that kind of usage. If I dinnt touch my phone at work id leave at 80 percent. If I did just about anything at all on it id be down to 60-50 percent by 5pm. If I get home and continue using it I'm down t 5 percent by 8.
> 
> On APEX its noticeably better, Still don't think I could make it 2 days if I had to but at least I can make it to bed now before having to plug it in. Still haven't used it a whole lot though. Still would like a 2nd init with decent battery life.


It's because graphics are being rendered by the cpu and not gpu.

Droid2 Global CM7.1 @ 20-40 hours (up from 8-10) after egl.cfg fix.


----------



## loki993

bikedude880 said:


> It's because graphics are being rendered by the cpu and not gpu.
> 
> Droid2 Global CM7.1 @ 20-40 hours (up from 8-10) after egl.cfg fix.


on the deblurred ROMS or the 2nd init? Are we talking about the bad battery life?


----------



## hgrimberg

But are you guys talking about bad battery life on Miui with the ICS framework or all these comments about bad battery life on Miui was before having the ICS framework included on that new Test rom?


----------



## loki993

I've tried 3 2nd init roms and all have had bad battery life. I didn't use ics miui for very long though because it was a little too alpha for me and I didn't really like the miui layout in general.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

loki993 said:


> I've tried 3 2nd init roms and all have had bad battery life. I didn't use ics miui for very long though because it was a little too alpha for me and I didn't really like the miui layout in general.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk





bikedude880 said:


> It's because graphics are being rendered by the cpu and not gpu.
> 
> Droid2 Global CM7.1 @ 20-40 hours (up from 8-10) after egl.cfg fix.


----------



## hgrimberg

I thought Miui ICS was better than CM7 because of the ICS framework.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

Honestly, the ICS framework makes no real difference at all.... Its still pretty much GB.


----------



## jhkang

Vortex rom. Best for battery hands down


----------



## aceoyame

bikedude880 said:


> It's because graphics are being rendered by the cpu and not gpu.
> 
> Droid2 Global CM7.1 @ 20-40 hours (up from 8-10) after egl.cfg fix.


PM me the fix, it looks like it is currently setup right although I do see that the pixelflinger is still mentioned


----------



## aceoyame

x13thangelx said:


> Honestly, the ICS framework makes no real difference at all.... Its still pretty much GB.


It made a HUGE difference on the X at least. People are breaking 3k quadrants with ICS MIUI and a slight OC with the V6 script. My D2G with almost nothing running and oc'd to 1.395 ghz only scored about 2600. IDK why


----------



## kevdliu

aceoyame said:


> PM me the fix, it looks like it is currently setup right although I do see that the pixelflinger is still mentioned


the fix is basically removing "0 0 android" from /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg


----------



## aceoyame

kevdliu said:


> the fix is basically removing "0 0 android" from /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg


So removing the pixelflinger? Doesn't seem like it'd change anything since it's switched to 0 but I will try it later.


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> So removing the pixelflinger? Doesn't seem like it'd change anything since it's switched to 0 but I will try it later.


No. It removes a conflict with screen 0 (even with it being set to off) and forces it to use hw rendering for everything, not just what explicitly calls for it. I don't understand why no-one else seems to believe that this works or the battery gains.

All it does is take the option of software rendering away from the system. As far as it knows, sw render is impossible.


----------



## aceoyame

Well if for some reason there IS a conflict I could see it. Just weird because it isn't supposed to be like that lol. It's why I said ill give it a whirl here. I bet it bumps up my quadrant scores.


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> Well if for some reason there IS a conflict I could see it. Just weird because it isn't supposed to be like that lol. It's why I said ill give it a whirl here. I bet it bumps up my quadrant scores.


Perhaps conflict was the wrong word...

From what I've read (and I'll try to link it here), Android (2.2-2.3 tested) will default to sw rendering and ignore hw until it is intentionally called. By removing the "android" line from egl.cfg, you're telling the system that sw rendering is not an option (even though it's set to 0, it's still part of the config) and to strictly use hw.

As for quadrant... anything you do to improve the device boosts quadrant scores. The main reason I ever mentioned it was for the graphics demos. Sw render will show artifacts and slower speeds and vice versa.

And for the record: I will not believe anyone (except those on miui and CM7-GB 11/18) who says this slowed their device down / made it laggy. I run @ 800Mhz and stock speed/voltage with this and have experienced nothing like that. Pushing it to 1200 makes it even more fluid. 'Nuff said.


----------



## aceoyame

Well that makes non sense anyways for it to make a device slower. The android device is just the pixel flinger which is the software method of rendering. BTW if you wanna suffer run MIUI with the pixel flinger =) It sucks hardcore lol.


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> Well that makes non sense anyways for it to make a device slower. The android device is just the pixel flinger which is the software method of rendering. BTW if you wanna suffer run MIUI with the pixel flinger =) It sucks hardcore lol.


Technically everyone has been running a form of software/hardware rendering, which is why the device never felt slow in say, Launcher or Gallery when 3d framework overlay was enabled. Beyond that, the system was free to default to pixelflinger (I'll just use your word instead of sw render) for everything it wanted.


----------



## aceoyame

bikedude880 said:


> Technically everyone has been running a form of software/hardware rendering, which is why the device never felt slow in say, Launcher or Gallery when 3d framework overlay was enabled. Beyond that, the system was free to default to pixelflinger (I'll just use your word instead of sw render) for everything it wanted.


Yeah it's actually known as the pixelflinger according to the libs and the documentation. There is even an audio flinger =). But yeah.. I think MIUI at least its launcher explicitly calls for it because of the vast differences in performance when you set it to use it.


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> Yeah it's actually known as the pixelflinger according to the libs and the documentation. There is even an audio flinger =). But yeah.. I think MIUI at least its launcher explicitly calls for it because of the vast differences in performance when you set it to use it.


So now that we're on the same page, all this does is force 2d and 3d to the gpu. The battery gains I've seen are roughly 1.1-4x better over the default configuration.

Users who tend to wake the device frequently will notice this immediately.


----------



## megapinky

I try ICS Miui and get almost 24 hrs, im going to try the EGL to see the battery safe


----------



## hgrimberg

kevdliu said:


> the fix is basically removing "0 0 android" from /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg


So we just delete the whole code line: 0 0 android ?
This is how battery life will improve?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> So we just delete the whole code line: 0 0 android ?
> This is how battery life will improve?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


I know it sounds like bs, but it's no scam or placebo. It offloads /all/ graphics rendering (2d/3d) to the gpu instead of 2d being cpu rendered and 3d by the gpu (occasionally).


----------



## MrB206

I've found Miui and Liquid are the best for my battery life, but CM7 is good too.


----------



## hgrimberg

Ok, I've deleted the code line 0 0 android from egl. We'll see if it makes a change. There was a hack on the GPU acceleration that I did on my system using propmodder. Is this the same?
How can taking out stuff can improve something...?


----------



## x13thangelx

Because before it hung on that line rather than reading it and going past it.


----------



## kevdliu

hgrimberg said:


> Ok, I've deleted the code line 0 0 android from egl. We'll see if it makes a change. There was a hack on the GPU acceleration that I did on my system using propmodder. Is this the same?
> How can taking out stuff can improve something...?


Basically what you did was you removed pixelflinger as an option from the system thus forcing it to use hardware acceleration (the only one available). And I guess the gpu uses less battery the the CPU. Don't know if there are any consequences for applying both the propmodder hack and this


----------



## hgrimberg

Propmodder GPU hack was different. So, yes if I now have GPU acceleration my phone is like any other iphone or any ICS android. Finally Android comes with GPU acceleration on ICS! iPhones had it since day one and since android is one size fits all and had to work with low end phones, we didnt have this feature.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11

Liberty 3 isn't 2nd init but it's a great rom and great on battery life

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobstro

kevdliu said:


> cant believe my work place has next to no signal. it drains 60% in 8 hours with no usage whatsoever.


Sorry for the delayed reply, but I'm just catching up. You might want to check out "nobars" in the market. It's a free app that will switch your phone to airplane mode if the signal is very low, then periodically wake up and check again. I use it when banging around out in the desert.


----------



## kevdliu

bobstro said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply, but I'm just catching up. You might want to check out "nobars" in the market. It's a free app that will switch your phone to airplane mode if the signal is very low, then periodically wake up and check again. I use it when banging around out in the desert.


Thanks I will try it. the thing is my work place has really low signal around 110dbm but it still has service. I will try it and see thanks again


----------



## MrB206

I'm sure Miui is better, if you get the version built on ics, but I find Liquid 3.2 is awesome at battery life.


----------



## loki993

bikedude880 said:


> No. It removes a conflict with screen 0 (even with it being set to off) and forces it to use hw rendering for everything, not just what explicitly calls for it. I don't understand why no-one else seems to believe that this works or the battery gains.
> 
> All it does is take the option of software rendering away from the system. As far as it knows, sw render is impossible.


Ok so how do I go about doing this?


----------



## hgrimberg

I found a big improvement in battery life with the egl fix. It should be included in future roms. This is why iphones are better, because they use gpu acceleration.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

loki993 said:


> Ok so how do I go about doing this?


Remove line 0 0 Android from /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg


----------



## bobstro

megapinky said:


> I try ICS Miui and get almost 24 hrs, im going to try the EGL to see the battery safe


What program is that screen capture of?


----------



## loki993

kevdliu said:


> Remove line 0 0 Android from /system/lib/egl/egl.cfg


I cant do it while the phones on though right?


----------



## x13thangelx

loki993 said:


> I cant do it while the phones on though right?


Sure you can. Use root explorer or some other program like it that has a text editor built it.


----------



## loki993

x13thangelx said:


> Sure you can. Use root explorer or some other program like it that has a text editor built it.


Open in root explorer and it says I cannot edit it because its read only. Try to change the permissions and I get the same error.


----------



## kevdliu

loki993 said:


> Open in root explorer and it says I cannot edit it because its read only. Try to change the permissions and I get the same error.


Remount as read write in top right corner


----------



## loki993

kevdliu said:


> Remount as read write in top right corner


Worked, thanks


----------



## CrossoverDOC

I'm very interested in this EGL fix. I applied it and will report back on how it works.
Right now I'm on the latest GB MIUI (Will switch to ICS when they fix a few more things or become official) and I unplug the phone at 7, and return from school at 3 with an average battery of around 60% left. I send/receive around 50 texts, check twitter in each class, and use it constantly during study hall.


----------



## kevdliu

CrossoverDOC said:


> I'm very interested in this EGL fix. I applied it and will report back on how it works.
> Right now I'm on the latest GB MIUI (Will switch to ICS when they fix a few more things or become official) and I unplug the phone at 7, and return from school at 3 with an average battery of around 60% left. I send/receive around 50 texts, check twitter in each class, and use it constantly during study hall.


Lol checking twitter in each class.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

kevdliu said:


> Lol checking twitter in each class.


It gets me by.


----------



## bobstro

Looks like most of the responders are running a D2G and considering 24 hours good. I'm regularly getting 48+ hours of light usage on my D2 using OTA GB with a few tweaks. Is this a function of carrier (CDMA vs GSM) or fundamental device differences?


----------



## bikedude880

bobstro said:


> Looks like most of the responders are running a D2G and considering 24 hours good. I'm regularly getting 48+ hours of light usage on my D2 using OTA GB with a few tweaks. Is this a function of carrier (CDMA vs GSM) or fundamental device differences?


It mainly has to do with what we define as "light" usage versus "medium" or "heavy". For mine, light usage is ~30min on screen and ~28-48 hours battery. Medium nets me 10-20 hours and ~1.5 hours on screen. Heavy is 3+ hours on screen and 6-10 hours.

Note that I don't list radio usage. It /is/ important, but I never see mine surpass screen in terms of battery. Also note that I tweak my setup more than most people would delve. It's fun, dangerous at times, and keeps me on the bleeding edge of (supposed) performance (that fluid feeling you should feel when you swipe or scroll).


----------



## kevdliu

Are Roms like liberty and apex supposed to have better Battery life than stock because of removed bloat?


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Are Roms like liberty and apex supposed to have better Battery life than stock because of removed bloat?


More because we can better control what services are started on boot, as well as a lighter framework and apps (blur is just makeup on a pig, I want the bacon as is.)


----------



## bobstro

kevdliu said:


> Are Roms like liberty and apex supposed to have better Battery life than stock because of removed bloat?


I've used pre-GB versions of both, and quite liked them, but I am getting as much battery life on OTA GB with the same usage patterns, if not more. At the end of the day, my phone is supposed to be a phone, so battery life trumps the other goodies. For all the hours I spent chasing ROMs and tweaks, I'm not sure the choice of ROM had the biggest impact on actual battery life. I am rooted, under-volted at 1 GHz using Quick Clock Advanced, have recently applied the egl fix, am running Jakebites mods and SuperCharger v6 (512hp ledded option) with the Ondemand governor. I'm testing at 1.25 GHz to see if it impacts battery life much.

The biggest lesson for me is that calibrating the battery gauge is important to getting meaningful comparisons. After realizing my OTA GB ROM was stuck at 1% for 3 hours while playing audio, I now do a full run-down and charge cycle before making any judgements. Blur's bloat does not seem to be penalizing my battery life much with this configuration. In-app responsiveness is a more subjective measure of performance. I talk at the same speed, regardless.









Is anybody seeing significantly more than 48 hours using any combination of ROM, tweaks or usage?

Edit: To be clear, I'm only talking about battery life. There are a hundred things I preferred running non-Blur ROMs. I love CM7 on my Nook Color. I've just gone back to stock for my phone due to battery life issues.


----------



## x13thangelx

Is that on the normal battery or extended? 

I can normally get 24+ no problem on d2g with normal battery on pretty much any rom. I'm like bikedude though, I do more to mine than most (still not as much as him though).


----------



## bobstro

x13thangelx said:


> Is that on the normal battery or extended?


It's the stock battery that came with the unit in October 2010.


----------



## MrB206

On most roms, I can get 12 hours or so, more if I'm not using it heavily. I use wifi a lot, though, so I don't get the best performance I could.


----------



## kevdliu

MrB206 said:


> On most roms, I can get 12 hours or so, more if I'm not using it heavily. I use wifi a lot, though, so I don't get the best performance I could.


Sometimes when my cell signal is really low around 110dbm my wifi wouldnt sleep even with sleep policy set to do so. The wifi also causes wakelock as well. The result is great battery drain. Anyone expirenced this?


----------



## MrB206

Not sure... i tend to plug my phone in @ night when I go to bed, so i just started using Smart Profiles to turn off wifi @ night to avoid that issue. I'm sure it was draining the battery, because I'd check the battery logs and see that the phone was awake in the middle of the night.


----------



## Keifla96

kevdliu said:


> Sometimes when my cell signal is really low around 110dbm my wifi wouldnt sleep even with sleep policy set to do so. The wifi also causes wakelock as well. The result is great battery drain. Anyone expirenced this?


ha.....I live "lets just say in the woods" I had to get a land line because my cell only works if balancing on my head on my back deck with my phone in my left hand and a roll of aluminum foil in the other. Anyway it sucks the hell out out of the battery here looking for service when wifi is connected otherwise its great back in civilization. I'm not sure if my wifi causes wakelock but I would imagine so if that is the only way it can connect, if that makes sense.


----------



## bobstro

I usually read that wifi consumes far less power than mobile data, particularly if the cell signal is weak, so is recommended if you're associated to wifi network:

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=680610
http://www.androidce...ping-wifi-alive

If your cell signal is strong, you won't notice as much of an improvement. If you do not have access to a live wifi network, then shutting off wifi will be preferable.

Normally, I let Green Power manage wifi, bluetooth and mobile data when the screen is off. I don't recall having had a problem with wifi locking the phone on, but I'm going to do some repeat testing today. To confirm this, I'll do the following:
Set wifi management off (Green Power, etc.)
Turn wifi on manually.
Verify that wifi is staying on when the screen is off.
Verify that my Wi-Fi sleep policy is st to "Never".
Clear CPU Spy stats.
Let it sit unused for a while.
Verify that the phone is going into deep sleep with CPU Spy.
I'll do this on both my phone (OTA GB) and wifi-only Nook Color (CM7.1). If the device successfully enters deep sleep with a wifi network associated and the wifi sleep policy set to "Never", then it's not wifi keeping the unit awake, correct? My cell signal at home is pretty weak (-95dBm), so this should be a good test.

If your cell signal is weak, the phone searching for it will consume a lot of power. I'd definitely recommend something like nobars to reduce that consumption by putting the device into airplane mode for intervals until the signal improves. That made a big difference for me when I work out in the boonies ... or forget to turn on airplane mode before boarding a flight.


----------



## kevdliu

I tested it again after factory reset and still, wifi causes wakelock. Bg data off as well. 115dBm


----------



## bobstro

Interesting. My D2 seems to be operating differently. With the wifi policy set to "Never", all power management goodies turned off, and data set to poll hourly, mine is going into deep sleep regularly. If I wake it from deep sleep, it does take a moment for wifi to re-associate. If I wake it before it's gone into deep sleep, wifi is still on. Now, as I understand it, the wifi policy only tells the system when to revert to mobile data from wifi, not to stay awake all the time, and what I'm observing seems consistent with that.

I'm going to change my battery mode to Performance from Maximum battery saver to see if that makes a difference. I don't seem to see that option in CM7.1 on my Nook Color. Is it present on the D2 version?

Can you check Partial wake usage in Spare Parts? Unfortunately, the OTA GB ROM doesn't support these checks, but on my Nook Color running CM7.1, after roughly 2 hours, Android System (13s) and Enhanced Email (7s) are the top culprits for partial wake lock.


----------



## kevdliu

bobstro said:


> Interesting. My D2 seems to be operating differently. With the wifi policy set to "Never", all power management goodies turned off, and data set to poll hourly, mine is going into deep sleep regularly. If I wake it from deep sleep, it does take a moment for wifi to re-associate. If I wake it before it's gone into deep sleep, wifi is still on. Now, as I understand it, the wifi policy only tells the system when to revert to mobile data from wifi, not to stay awake all the time, and what I'm observing seems consistent with that.
> 
> I'm going to change my battery mode to Performance from Maximum battery saver to see if that makes a difference. I don't seem to see that option in CM7.1 on my Nook Color. Is it present on the D2 version?
> 
> Can you check Partial wake usage in Spare Parts? Unfortunately, the OTA GB ROM doesn't support these checks, but on my Nook Color running CM7.1, after roughly 2 hours, Android System (13s) and Enhanced Email (7s) are the top culprits for partial wake lock.


 i was on liberty which also doesnt support spare parts+ battery history. I am going to flash CM7 and see what happens. thanks for all the info


----------



## bobstro

Setting battery mode to Performance more than doubled my battery consumption and wifi was on 100% of the time. This explains why I'm seeing Deep Sleep even with wifi policy set to "Never" with battery mode set to Maximum power save. Back it goes!

Does CyanogenMod have a battery mode setting? I'm not finding it on my Nook Color with CM 7.1.


----------



## bikedude880

bobstro said:


> Setting battery mode to Performance more than doubled my battery consumption and wifi was on 100% of the time. This explains why I'm seeing Deep Sleep even with wifi policy set to "Never" with battery mode set to Maximum power save. Back it goes!
> 
> Does CyanogenMod have a battery mode setting? I'm not finding it on my Nook Color with CM 7.1.


Settings -> CM Settings -> Performance -> cpu

There are other advanced menus sprinkled around, find them with the preference key


----------



## nailbomb3

bikedude880 said:


> It's because graphics are being rendered by the cpu and not gpu.
> 
> Droid2 Global CM7.1 @ 20-40 hours (up from 8-10) after egl.cfg fix.


Okayyyyyy, 20- FORTY hours on CM? I'm not getting anything even close to that. Are you still running Smartass along with underclocking to 800mhz? Are you doing something else in addition?

Most importantly: are you actually TOUCHING the phone at all? LOL...just kidding Brother, but really..I'm kinda stunned.....


----------



## kevdliu

Yeah fresh cm with no user apps doesn't deep sleep when connected to work wifi. Damn..


----------



## bobstro

kevdliu said:


> Yeah fresh cm with no user apps doesn't deep sleep when connected to work wifi. Damn..


I set my battery mode to "Performance" and configured Green Power to over-ride the battery mode setting. I'm getting the same ~2% battery consumption per hour as with the battery mode set to "Maximum battery life". This is compared to ~5% in "Performance" mode. I'm thinking GP might make up for ROMs that don't have the battery mode setting. You might want to give it a try. I don't recall if Juice Defender has the same setting, but I suspect so.

I'm very curious to know if this helps. I'd love to go back to CM 7.1, but really need the battery life I'm getting now.


----------



## nailbomb3

bobstro said:


> I've used pre-GB versions of both, and quite liked them, but I am getting as much battery life on OTA GB with the same usage patterns, if not more. At the end of the day, my phone is supposed to be a phone, so battery life trumps the other goodies. For all the hours I spent chasing ROMs and tweaks, I'm not sure the choice of ROM had the biggest impact on actual battery life. I am rooted, under-volted at 1 GHz using Quick Clock Advanced, have recently applied the egl fix, am running Jakebites mods and SuperCharger v6 (512hp ledded option) with the Ondemand governor. I'm testing at 1.25 GHz to see if it impacts battery life much.
> 
> The biggest lesson for me is that calibrating the battery gauge is important to getting meaningful comparisons. After realizing my OTA GB ROM was stuck at 1% for 3 hours while playing audio, I now do a full run-down and charge cycle before making any judgements. Blur's bloat does not seem to be penalizing my battery life much with this configuration. In-app responsiveness is a more subjective measure of performance. I talk at the same speed, regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anybody seeing significantly more than 48 hours using any combination of ROM, tweaks or usage?
> 
> Edit: To be clear, I'm only talking about battery life. There are a hundred things I preferred running non-Blur ROMs. I love CM7 on my Nook Color. I've just gone back to stock for my phone due to battery life issues.


Bob, what bloat did you remove?


----------



## MrB206

I've found cm7 and Liquid 3.2 to be the best, with the conservative governor added. Green Power and other apps actually drained my battery from the constant on/off of the data... Since I have unlimited data, I don't care how much is used, even in sleep. It seems like android worked out the power drain issues from froyo on work and cdma, so adding power profile apps does nothing more than mess with a better product (Imo, of course).


----------



## bobstro

nailbomb3 said:


> Bob, what bloat did you remove?


Nothing. I ignore the Blur apps I don't like, configure them to shut up or freeze them with Titanium Backup, and let it be. Once I realized I was good for 48 hours, I quit obsessing about it. I'm on a mostly stock configuration with the tweaks I described above.


----------



## bobstro

MrB206 said:


> I've found cm7 and Liquid 3.2 to be the best, with the conservative governor added. Green Power and other apps actually drained my battery from the constant on/off of the data... Since I have unlimited data, I don't care how much is used, even in sleep. It seems like android worked out the power drain issues from froyo on work and cdma, so adding power profile apps does nothing more than mess with a better product (Imo, of course).


I wouldn't suggest Green Power to save data so much (I'm also on an unlimited plan) as to save battery. GP provides the equivalent of the battery mode setting for ROMs that don't have it -- the same thing you're doing with Smart Profiles in fact, but with periodic polling if desired. In my case, battery consumption drops to about half when using that setting since it allows deep sleep between polls, but I still get periodic updates during the night.

Although I *do* have the battery mode option of "Maximum battery life" on OTA GB, the additional control and bluetooth features of GP still make it a winner for my setup. I suspect the cell and wifi signal strengths will impact the effect, so this is all YMMV stuff. My cell signal fluctuates between 0-2 bars at home most days, but my wifi signal is strong, so the ability to let it poll on a schedule using wifi while still going into deep sleep is a huge benefit to battery life. Again, if anybody is getting more than 48 hours on a regular basis, I'm curious to know the details. I'd love to go back to CM someday.


----------



## Keifla96

MrB206 said:


> I've found cm7 and Liquid 3.2 to be the best, with the conservative governor added. Green Power and other apps actually drained my battery from the constant on/off of the data... Since I have unlimited data, I don't care how much is used, even in sleep. It seems like android worked out the power drain issues from froyo on work and cdma, so adding power profile apps does nothing more than mess with a better product (Imo, of course).


Concur... CM running QuickClock Advanced with battery saving profile and conservative governor with max cpu at 900 will last be quite awhile!


----------



## bobstro

Keifla96 said:


> Concur... CM running QuickClock Advanced with battery saving profile and conservative governor with max cpu at 900 will last be quite awhile!


How long do you typically see? On CM7.1 doing the same, I was good for about 24 hours.


----------



## MrB206

Yup... I went 24 hours on a charge yesterday. Right now, I'm @ 60% after 4hrs.


----------



## kevdliu

can anyone install cpu spy and see what percentage of the time the phone actually deep sleeps when connected to wifi? for me, my phone sleeps about half the time when connected to wifi and about 95% of the time when connected to 3g/1x. thanks


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> can anyone install cpu spy and see what percentage of the time the phone actually deep sleeps when connected to wifi? for me, my phone sleeps about half the time when connected to wifi and about 95% of the time when connected to 3g/1x. thanks


What's your Wifi Sleep Policy set to?

Settings -> Wireless and Networks -> Wifi Settings -> *preference key* -> advanced -> sleep policy


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> What's your Wifi Sleep Policy set to?
> 
> Settings -> Wireless and Networks -> Wifi Settings -> *preference key* -> advanced -> sleep policy


Never because I have absolute shit signal and heard some say that in this situation leaving wifi on actually saves battery, somehow


----------



## Keifla96

kevdliu said:


> can anyone install cpu spy and see what percentage of the time the phone actually deep sleeps when connected to wifi? for me, my phone sleeps about half the time when connected to wifi and about 95% of the time when connected to 3g/1x. thanks


81%


----------



## JWellington

Yes it saves battery; Using wifi uses less battery than using the radio; the Device doesn't have to work as hard to establish a connection; WiFi is a local and hence closer connection.


----------



## Keifla96

bobstro said:


> How long do you typically see? On CM7.1 doing the same, I was good for about 24 hours.


24 seems reasonable.. its hard to say, when I'm home I have no service so its searching constantly and drains pretty fast, when I'm in the car its docked and plugged in same at the office so it rarely drains down all the way when I have service.


----------



## kevdliu

JWellington said:


> Yes it saves battery; Using wifi uses less battery than using the radio; the Device doesn't have to work as hard to establish a connection; WiFi is a local and hence closer connection.


that makes sense.

YEE mass effect 2 fan lol

just flashed stock i hope the battery life improvement is worth all the trouble


----------



## bobstro

kevdliu said:


> [...] just flashed stock i hope the battery life improvement is worth all the trouble


I'll be curious to see what your results are. You're on a D2G, correct?

My notes on using OTA GB tweaks are in post ... 69 (FTW!) in this thread. I really thought I was getting horrid battery life with it until I let it run down once to reset the gauge.

After all of this, I'm wondering if my same Green Power settings would have yielded similar battery life on CM 7.1. I was getting about 24 hours per charge, which is roughly the same as on OTA GB without the battery mode setting.


----------



## nailbomb3

I never tried Green Power on CM, just JD, and it was flaky about letting MMS send amongst other things.

For the time being I'm on the OTA as well, allthou I need to get QuickClock maybe. I'm not seeing it in the Market thou?


----------



## kevdliu

nailbomb3 said:


> I never tried Green Power on CM, just JD, and it was flaky about letting MMS send amongst other things.
> 
> For the time being I'm on the OTA as well, allthou I need to get QuickClock maybe. I'm not seeing it in the Market thou?


You need jrummy's market fix apk. Try googling it if you can't find it let me know.


----------



## MrB206

Nail: that's because market says it's not compatible with the d2g. I google and found it in the market, but can't download it. I'm going to try the rummy app

*edit* here's the link... It's not indexed by google: http://jrummy16.com/jrummy/misc/MarketFixer.apk


----------



## nailbomb3

Thanks!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrB206

Let me know if you can get one to work. I found it online, but it was for the d2 and kept rebooting my phone when I opened it.


----------



## kevdliu

MrB206 said:


> Let me know if you can get one to work. I found it online, but it was for the d2 and kept rebooting my phone when I opened it.


The market fixer kept rebooting ur phone or quickclock?


----------



## mmmeff

Going to bump this old thread instead of creating a new topic:

I recently upgraded to the extended battery, and am currently running AOKP B33 and loving everything about it except for the battery life. My Droid 2 is more or less on the last leg of its lifespan, seeing as the screen glass is starting to peel away and the keyboard is all kinds of broken. Basically, at this point I'd rather just take a stable, high battery-span rom, regardless of version/features to hold me over for another month (Galaxy Nexus, here I come!).

What, in your experience, would be the best rom for battery life nowadays? Are the older, Froyo/GB roms still king for battery life? If so, which ones?


----------



## iamjackspost

Liberty was the best on battery out of all the ROMs I tried.


----------



## dnyor93

Rom with the ABSOLUTE BEST battery is Fission. Hands down, no doubt about it.


----------



## x13thangelx

dnyor93 said:


> Rom with the ABSOLUTE BEST battery is Fission. Hands down, no doubt about it.


Disagree, Rubix with the GRD Romer <3

Battery life is subjective though, there is not "best rom for battery life" because it will vary per person by your usage. Go by screen on time which should be atleast 3 hrs with the stock battery then go from there.

edit: in regards to question asked, yes froyo/gb is still best for battery life.


----------



## mmmeff

dnyor93 said:


> Rom with the ABSOLUTE BEST battery is Fission. Hands down, no doubt about it.


Ahhh I remember Fission. What an amazing rom. Too bad it's disappeared off the face of the internet.

Would anyone happen to have a link to a mirror somewhere? Especially of 2.6.1. I've been looking everywhere for copy of it. It's an absolute shame that whole project died, especially because I donated to Team Fission about a week before they disappeared







The Fission Rom Manager doesn't even pull a list anymore.


----------

